# what exactly did I do with this command?



## snow-cat (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

I ran into an issue trying to get x11 built from source; the build process was error coding 1 about _gobject-introspection_, so I tried to build it.  But *make install clean* would fail because it couldn't find the Python headers.

I tried to rebuild Python, tried to upgrade it (was already up to date) but the only thing that worked to "rectify" the issue with the missing python headers was to use,


```
cp /usr/local/include/pth/pth.h  /usr/local/include/python2.7/
```

Does anyone know exactly did command this to do fix the python headers issue other than copy one file to another directory?


----------



## snow-cat (Sep 19, 2012)

snow-cat said:
			
		

> Does anyone know exactly did command this to do fix the python headers issue other than copy one file to another directory?



Sorry, this should have said,

Does anyone know what exactly this command did to do fix the python headers issue other than copy one include file to another directory?


----------



## throAU (Sep 21, 2012)

snow-cat said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what exactly this command did to do fix the python headers issue other than copy one include file to another directory?



It did nothing other than what you describe.

X11 looks to have been looking for that file in the wrong location, putting it where X11 expected to find it fixed the problem.

A better "fix" (hack) may have been to create a symlink from the original location to the new location, so that when the file is updated it's changes will be propogated to the new location automatically.


----------

